# She's here!



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

After over a year, we finally got to meet our first grand child in person. Our hearts are melting
She is still warming up to us but has taken a shine to our youngest son, who captured this shot of her tonight. Hope to have several more pics in the coming days but thought I'd share this one.


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

Congrats, jdub. 
She's a beauty.


----------



## dstading (Aug 6, 2014)

Oh, just look at those eyes...she is soooo gonna break some hearts...

Congrats!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

What a stunning picture! Congrats jdubbya - enjoy!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

She's one beauty alright! That is a lovely picture.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a charmer! Get plenty of hugs in!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is one great photo! I expect Grandpa is going to let her get away with all those things he wouldn't let his own kids do


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I got to babysit her today for a few hours. We bonded!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You 2 look pretty chummy! Likey, Likey!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Awwwww, Jerry...I like her little hand on your left shoulder....she's a heart breaker for sure! Completely angelic and completely beautiful! You are snagged.....hook...line...and sinker!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Better watch out, JD


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> Better watch out, JD



Nothing in my wallet anyway! lol!
She's a little charmer for sure. Those eyes are a killer. This grandpa thing isn't so bad afterall


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Gorgeous!!! 
"nothing in the wallet sweetie, grandpa spent it all on halloween props..."


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Yaaaaaay Jdubbya


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

That's rad man... congrats! She is SO adorable. I am happy for you that you have finally met her! I can tell that you are already wrapped around her finger.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Great age to be a grandparent. I'm jealous. What a wonderful early Christmas present!


----------



## Oaklawn Crematory (Oct 25, 2014)

jdubbya said:


> After over a year, we finally got to meet our first grand child in person. Our hearts are melting
> She is still warming up to us but has taken a shine to our youngest son, who captured this shot of her tonight. Hope to have several more pics in the coming days but thought I'd share this one.


he's adorable JDubbya !


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Oaklawn Crematory said:


> he's adorable JDubbya !


Yes, "she" is! LOL!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

jdubbya said:


> After over a year, we finally got to meet our first grand child in person. Our hearts are melting
> She is still warming up to us but has taken a shine to our youngest son, who captured this shot of her tonight. Hope to have several more pics in the coming days but thought I'd share this one.


Your granddaughter is so beautiful! Congratulations on being her grandfather, you are very lucky.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

She's a doll! And she is so cute in your arms. How old is she? I want one of those so bad. I told my kids who ever has the first grandchild will be my favorite child. So far no one is rushing to do anything about it.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

matrixmom said:


> Gorgeous!!!
> "nothing in the wallet sweetie, grandpa spent it all on halloween props..."


You got that right!



Lord Homicide said:


> That's rad man... congrats! She is SO adorable. I am happy for you that you have finally met her! I can tell that you are already wrapped around her finger.


Thanks



randomr8 said:


> Great age to be a grandparent. I'm jealous. What a wonderful early Christmas present!


It's great to finally have her here!



PrettyGhoul said:


> Your granddaughter is so beautiful! Congratulations on being her grandfather, you are very lucky.


Thanks!



scareme said:


> She's a doll! And she is so cute in your arms. How old is she? I want one of those so bad. I told my kids who ever has the first grandchild will be my favorite child. So far no one is rushing to do anything about it.


She's 13 months. She's a little monkey!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh my gosh how in the world did I miss this?!?!?!? I am so so sooooo happy you finally are getting to hold that little pumpkin in your arms! That picture is just incredible. It certainly looks like they chose the perfect name for little Aria Bella because she truly looks like a beautiful song! What a Merry Christmas! Yay.


----------



## Oaklawn Crematory (Oct 25, 2014)

They kept under wraps Halloween lady...They were really worried you would scare the b-Jesus out of the little darling........Sorry.....


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

They've left for home now and the house seems so quiet. It was great having a little one in the house again.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Those are great pictures, thanks for sharing. It does seem lonely when they go doesn't it?


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Awww, congrats Grandpa! Spoiling the grandkids is truly one of lifes greatest pleasures!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

oh my gosh! you two are adorable! so cute together. Congrats on finally meeting.


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

Glad that you finally got to meet! She's adorable.


----------

